# Related Sites > SQL Course >  Comment afficher le dernier enregistrement ?

## boris68

J'ai une rubrique "news" sur mon site et je ne voudrais afficher que le dernier enregistrement.
Quelle est la requête SQL.
(J'ai essayé "max" mais ca marche pas.

SELECT max(id), titre, message, date
FROM news
GROUP BY id

)

Merci d'avance.

----------


## skarasik

Essayez cela:

select id, titre, message, date
from news
where id in (select max(ID) from news).

Bon chance,

Sara


J'ai une rubrique "news" sur mon site et je ne voudrais afficher que le dernier enregistrement.
Quelle est la requête SQL.
(J'ai essayé "max" mais ca marche pas.

SELECT max(id), titre, message, date
FROM news
GROUP BY id

)

Merci d'avance

----------

